# can you talk in your cruze?



## PinkPantiesonMe (Jun 5, 2012)

While driving my 2012 cruze and trying to carry on conversation or hear someone in the backseat I have realized the sheer amount of noise that I am surrounded by. The wind noise , the fan /blower noise and general engine and road noise are just astoundingly loud. The radio has been rendered useless. Anyone else?


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Well my dad took a ride with me a few weeks ago. He though it actually sounded pretty quiet
Do you have the Eco? I do. I hear talk of those being a little bit more noisy but I can't confirm that. Someone else will have to. 
I am impressed with how little noise i hear. Are you running factory tires?? Are they snow tires??


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats odd other than tire noise my cruze is one of the quieter new cars ive driven or rode in. My only noise issue is the tire noise from the stock contis on my 2LT. Its easily quieter inside than any of my previous daily drivers and quieter than my parents 2010 charger, about equal with my grandparent 2011 taurus. To find quieter you really have to step up to the near luxury cars. what trim level is your cruze? My fan noise is almost undetectable unless I crank it up to 4 and mine never really sees above 2 unless Im letting it warm up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My car is ridiculously quiet on the inside. No problem holding a conversation in the car with anyone in the back seat.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My Eco seems to be as quiet as my 90's Buick was. It's actually quieter inside than the same year Escalade for some odd reason. From the outside at night, the radio voices and actual music can be heard clearly when the vol exceeds 12. Thats my only issue when the radio is loud enough to drown out the fan when I sit for a few seconds or when I sit car off at an even lower vol. I never had an issue with back seat passengers even with 80 MPH driving speeds and some head winds. Is the ECO less sound deadned than a LS?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Only time I had an unusual level of road/wind noise is when I was on the freeway in the middle of nowhere going... the legal speed limit... :rotate:


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmm thats a strange one. One of the several impressive reasons for us buying the Holden Cruze SRi-V (similar to LTZ?) was just how amazingly quiet the cabin was. Looks like 3 door seal levels, good deadening in the head lining (made from old jeans if you can believe the blurb) and how quiet the road travel is at any speed. At the legal 110km/hr we can whisper at each other sweet nothings and that sounds loud! Note sure what the db levels are but they are lower than the Toyota Cressida (Jason recliner on wheels) and Holden Berlina (executive large car) and other cars I have been in over many years. A/C fan on high is putting out a large hurricane so there is noise then but normally just have it on 3 to a maximum of 5 and thats very good. Stereo Mylink is programmed default level at 11 and never had it up maximum yet. 
Tyres are Bridgestone Potenza Re050A and the grippiest and quietest tyres I have ever driven on from a lifetime of standard and utility type cars anf their normal tyres. 


What mods are done to the car? Tyres ? Is anything removed in the exhaust system? Any repairs involving members or struts?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Any snow where you live? might want to make sure a tire is not rubbing on packed snow in the wheel well. My cruze is very quiet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wind noise is almost always from either the leading edge of the passenger door weather strip coming lose (this is easy to check - push it in and if it moves it was lose), a windshield not seated properly, or the side view mirror not mounted straight. My 2012 ECO MT and my son's 2013 ECO MT are extremely quiet inside.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2012 Eco is quiet as can be. Not even a problem at high speeds. My 2011 LS may have been louder but been a while. Really don't remember but don't think so.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

My 2012 1LT RS is very quiet. Probably as quiet as my Ford Taurus that I traded in on the Cruze. I have the Firestone tires on my Cruze, they are a little bit noisy and I do have a slight noise from the drivers door area that is annoying, but not major. Overall a very quiet car, especially for the price point.


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a 2014 2LT and it has lots of noise on the inside, the drivers door and back door on the drivers side both have alot of wind noise. I really miss my Chrysler 300, that was quite inside.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine is super quite also.. Only thing I can hear is the strut mount that is clunking when I hit a bump that my service dept refuses to fix..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This vehicle is 1 of the quietest vehicles I have had to drive in . Usually turn up the radio a bit .


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Not a single complaint here. We scream down here to talk anyway

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## PinkPantiesonMe (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow! No mods on my Cruze. I have the 1.4T 2LT version. 13 000 miles 2012 bought new. Firestone FR70s But yeah just rally freakin noisy. Define speed limit please. Top speed reached so far 148mph raining into the wind.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

These are a bit susceptible to tire noise, and that's about it. Not sure how the OEM Firestones are for noise. The OEM Goodyears on my Eco are not that noisy, although the last set did get louder as it aged.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine is very quiet. Especially since I fixed the cabin resonance noise. Not as quiet as my Olds Intrigue or my Honda Odyssey, but still very quiet. I've only had my children as passengers so far, but I've been able to hear them just fine. I also talk to people over the bluetooth handsfree and I've had no complaints from my wife, etc, that they've not been able to hear me.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

PinkPantiesonMe said:


> Wow! No mods on my Cruze. I have the 1.4T 2LT version. 13 000 miles 2012 bought new. Firestone FR70s But yeah just rally freakin noisy. Define speed limit please. Top speed reached so far 148mph raining into the wind.


Thats odd Ive only ever see the 2LT come with Continentals 225/50/17. IF you have the firestones are you sure theyre the factory tires or is yours a 1LT? stock on the 2LT are Continental ContiproContacts.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

My 12 ECO is very quiet. One of my favorite features as I drive about 700 miles per week at 70-80 mph. The stock Goodyears are getting pretty worn at 28k- that's the only real noise I hear at cruise speeds.


----------

